# Krav Maga Alternatives?



## musicman500 (Feb 16, 2013)

So I'm currently taking Krav Maga, which I enjoy a lot. However, I may not be able to continue with it for much longer. What martial arts should I look into if Krav doesn't work out?


----------



## Omar B (Feb 16, 2013)

Well since KM is cobbled together from bits of lots of other styles you could just find out what those are.  or pretty much any Combativs program, I really don't see what makes KM so much more special than any other MA Frankenstein other than good marketing and overweight, overconfident housewives.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 16, 2013)

musicman500 said:


> So I'm currently taking Krav Maga, which I enjoy a lot. However, I may not be able to continue with it for much longer. What martial arts should I look into if Krav doesn't work out?



What is available in your area?   KM has ties to arts such as Kempo (just one example).  It is based on gross motor skill (if taught properly by an actual KM instructor).  I have earned a KM instructor certification and my niece is currently IDF and uses the same material.  Some of it has be commericalized as well.  What do you have in your area and I'll let you know my thoughts


----------



## Mr Mojo Lane (Feb 16, 2013)

I am trying to get away from a Krav place.  Trust me, it is extremely basic.  The place I go to offers bjj for an extra $20 a month and was supposed to have more MT mixed in to the krav but I still think it is a rip off.  Go take mma and a traditional ma also.  You will learn more and save money


----------



## chinto (Feb 16, 2013)

I would suggest any of the Okinawan arts.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 16, 2013)

chinto said:


> I would suggest any of the Okinawan arts.




+1


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 17, 2013)

What about KM do you enjoy? Based on your response I may suggest different arts.


----------



## musicman500 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kong Soo Do said:


> What is available in your area? KM has ties to arts such as Kempo (just one example). It is based on gross motor skill (if taught properly by an actual KM instructor). I have earned a KM instructor certification and my niece is currently IDF and uses the same material. Some of it has be commericalized as well. What do you have in your area and I'll let you know my thoughts


From what I can see there is a lot. There is a bit of Filipino Martial Arts (which I train a bit before KM), a traditional JKD school, a number of Kenpo places, Muay Thai, BJJ, Kung fu, the list goes on. This is what I get from a basic google search.



Himura Kenshin said:


> What about KM do you enjoy? Based on your response I may suggest different arts.


I like that KM is practical in that it is (or at least supposed to be) focused on what one is likely to see in a street fight. There is no extraneous movement and it is efficient; focus on surviving rather that using fancy techniques. I like the use of stress drills as an attempt to simulate fight conditions. So I guess I'm interested in a _martial_ art that is combat/self defense focused more than on tradition.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2013)

Jeet Kune do, Jun Fan Gung Fu, Sansho, Japanese jujutsu (jiujitsu if your old like me), Instinctive Response, or just about any Filipino Martial Art style


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 19, 2013)

Any martial art can be practical if taught properly. Go to some of the places near you and watch a few classes if you are permitted to see what looks most like what you want to do. I'd stay away from any school with a sport oriented focus if you are looking for self defense schools.


----------



## chinto (Feb 19, 2013)

once again I would suggest that you take a good look at any school teaching any of the Okinawan arts. very combat applicable, and I have yet to see any sensei who taught okinawan arts who if told you wanted to train for Self Defense would not make that happen easily.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2013)

What is available in your area?


----------



## TheArtofDave (Feb 27, 2013)

Ryukyu is a really practical art if it is around you. Go check out a class to see what you think. Not that particular one but any of them. Might find the one you just can't get enough of.


----------



## Ediaan (Mar 14, 2013)

We have a Krav student who does Wing Tsun Kung Fu with us and he mentioned that this martial art is a good substitute for Krav. Also depends what is closer to you? There are so many, BJJ, JKD etc.


----------

